# I can hear it coming already from Saban..



## Browning Slayer (Nov 4, 2019)

After Bama loses to LSU. Tua wasn't at full speed. We deserve to be in the SEC Title game.. And the Playoffs.. It's not fair! It wan't our fault Tua was hurt...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 4, 2019)

All the whining will start...

BUT... BUT.... WE'RE BAMA!!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> All the whining will start...
> 
> BUT... BUT.... WE'RE BAMA!!!!


You're just mad,cause Bama and LSU are better than the pups,????


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 4, 2019)

And OSU,,,,


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 4, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> You're just mad,cause Bama and LSU are better than the pups,????


Mad? 

I'm still celebrating 3 straight.. You're the one sporting a new avatar!


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Mad?
> 
> I'm still celebrating 3 straight.. You're the one sporting a new avatar!


? ? ? ?


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 4, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Mad?
> 
> I'm still celebrating 3 straight.. You're the one sporting a new avatar!


And cudos to him for manning up & accepting the challenge. 
Sorry we let you down Cmp1! ????


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 4, 2019)

4HAND said:


> And cudos to him for manning up & accepting the challenge.
> Sorry we let you down Cmp1! ????


Gators should be use to letting folks down. UGA has 3 straight and actually closed out the decade Saturday with owning the Gators. Oh well.. New decade of football starts next year and the Dawgs will start that with a win!


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 4, 2019)

Since you're so confident "after" the game, why didn't you accept the original avatar challenge?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 4, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Since you're so confident "after" the game, why didn't you accept the original avatar challenge?


Accept it? I started a new thread!


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 4, 2019)

3 straight,,,,but against who,,,,certainly not SC,????


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 4, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> 3 straight,,,,but against who,,,,certainly not SC,????


Against a Florida team you picked to win! 

Put that in your pipe and smoke it!


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Against a Florida team you picked to win!
> 
> Put that in your pipe and smoke it!


? ? ? ? they only won by seven,,,,it's like saying that since the Pats lost one out of thirteen straight wins,their on the downslide,,,,


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 4, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> ? ? ? ? they only won by seven,,,,it's like saying that since the Pats lost one out of thirteen straight wins,their on the downslide,,,,



You keep ^showing^ you don't know jack about Georgia/Florida... 3 straight wins to Georgia is a very bad thing for Florida. Mullen not beating UGA is a bad thing for him. If Dawgs win again next year Mullen's seat will start to get hot.. It has nothing to do with a downslide in anything. They can't get where they want to go if they can't beat UGA. Period.

Just like your sorry Michigan team. Heck, you are now an LSU fan cause Michigan is worthless. And now you're wearing a Dawg avatar cause your pick was wrong too!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 4, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> After Bama loses to LSU. Tua wasn't at full speed. We deserve to be in the SEC Title game.. And the Playoffs.. It's not fair! It wan't our fault Tua was hurt...


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> You keep ^showing^ you don't know jack about Georgia/Florida... 3 straight wins to Georgia is a very bad thing for Florida. Mullen not beating UGA is a bad thing for him. If Dawgs win again next year Mullen's seat will start to get hot.. It has nothing to do with a downslide in anything. They can't get where they want to go if they can't beat UGA. Period.
> 
> Just like your sorry Michigan team. Heck, you are now an LSU fan cause Michigan is worthless. And now you're wearing a Dawg avatar cause your pick was wrong too!


I've always been a LSU fan,,,,should've went there when I had the chance,,,,as for MI or Meechigan,????they've always suxed even when Brady was there,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 4, 2019)

Is Coach O's excuse going to be that his starting LB ( Michael Divinity) left the team this week for personal reasons? This game is a toss up. Not sure our Defense can stop Burrow and company. Questions is, can LSU stop TUA and company?


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 4, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Is Coach O's excuse going to be that his starting LB ( Michael Divinity) left the team this week for personal reasons? This game is a toss up. Not sure our Defense can stop Burrow and company. Questions is, can LSU stop TUA and company?


I've been leaning towards LSU, even before Tua got hurt. I think Bama has the better defense of the two, but I do believe Burrow is going to be the deciding factor. That joker can manage a game, and makes some of the best throws. Can't wait to watch this one.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 4, 2019)

Alabama not gonna lose to LSU 


they might lost to auburn though


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 4, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Alabama not gonna lose to LSU
> 
> 
> they might lost to auburn though


Bama not gonna lost to Auburn. And it's too early to be dranking!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 4, 2019)

No excuses if LSU wins. I've had a sneaky suspicion that Bama was going to beat them every year forever. But then again, it might just be another decade before them cajuns taste victory. I'm obviously wrong a lot. I thought this was the Dawgs year....Wrong. I thought that they'd win another before 1980....Wrong. I thought Fromm was a top ten pick.....Wrong..... I thought Kirby was going to be a great coach.....Wrong again. At least I can admit it


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 4, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Bama not gonna lost to Auburn. And it's too early to be dranking!


It's the only thing that will save Gus's job. Especially after losing to the Dawgs.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 4, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Bama not gonna lost to Auburn. And it's too early to be dranking!



If that’s the game they go unmedicated manic on this year they’ll win


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 4, 2019)

Gonna be a good game. Mac looked pretty good, a little of Mac and a little of Tua might be the secret sauce for LSU, we’ll see.

Check the net, LSU lost a star player this morning. Probably heading out before the parish sheriff got there.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 4, 2019)

https://sports.yahoo.com/reports-ls...-team-days-before-alabama-game-171501506.html 

roll tide


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 4, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> I've been leaning towards LSU, even before Tua got hurt. I think Bama has the better defense of the two, but I do believe Burrow is going to be the deciding factor. That joker can manage a game, and makes some of the best throws. Can't wait to watch this one.


Yep, the guy can play. Amazing what a difference a year makes.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 4, 2019)

I wouldn’t want Slayer to wait. 

https://www.al.com/alabamafootball/2019/11/live-updates-nick-saban-begins-alabama-lsu-week.html


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 4, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I wouldn’t want Slayer to wait.
> 
> https://www.al.com/alabamafootball/2019/11/live-updates-nick-saban-begins-alabama-lsu-week.html


Sorry but my "pop-up blocker" says that site can't be trusted...


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 4, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sorry but my "pop-up blocker" says that site can't be trusted...



AL newspaper so there you go, absolutely untrustworthy. 
lemme see if it’s on youtube


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 4, 2019)

Try these out....






https://www.cbssports.com/college-f...sonal-reasons-before-alabama-game-per-report/


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 4, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Try these out....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I couldn't keep watching.. That Mister Rogers sweater and his poor acting needs work. Then throwing the Coke and Dansani in there for advertising.. Heck, why not Q up the Aflac Duck as well! The AT&T changing image in the back couldn't be all the plugs Saban is tyring to get in..


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 4, 2019)

Losing their star linebacker this morning is more news.

Nick is shadow casting, if he compliments your special teams he just spent hours dissecting it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 4, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Losing their star linebacker this morning is more news.
> 
> Nick is shadow casting, if he compliments your special teams he just spent hours dissecting it.


Pfffftttt... He compliments UAB's special teams..


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 4, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> No excuses if LSU wins. I've had a sneaky suspicion that Bama was going to beat them every year forever. But then again, it might just be another decade before them cajuns taste victory. I'm obviously wrong a lot. I thought this was the Dawgs year....Wrong. I thought that they'd win another before 1980....Wrong. I thought Fromm was a top ten pick.....Wrong..... I thought Kirby was going to be a great coach.....Wrong again. At least I can admit it


Been saying it all year. Bama will lose a reg season game.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 4, 2019)

alabamer gonna beat LSU, that jones boy can whip it


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 4, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Man, I couldn't keep watching.. That Mister Rogers sweater and his poor acting needs work. Then throwing the Coke and Dansani in there for advertising.. Heck, why not Q up the Aflac Duck as well! The AT&T changing image in the back couldn't be all the plugs Saban is tyring to get in..


Kirby will have a sweater just like it by the end of the week with a G on it


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 5, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> I've been leaning towards LSU, even before Tua got hurt. I think Bama has the better defense of the two, but I do believe Burrow is going to be the deciding factor. That joker can manage a game, and makes some of the best throws. Can't wait to watch this one.


He's not to bad for a buckeye huh?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2019)

Alabama beats LSU.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Alabama beats LSU.



You heard it here first folks.


----------



## poohbear (Nov 5, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Alabama beats LSU.


I hope so, the Dawgs would probably have a better chance against LSU, but to be the man you have to beat him. So if we don't beat Bama we won't get the full recognition


----------



## dirtnap (Nov 5, 2019)

I’m not a fan of either but I’ve just got a feeling that Bama wins easily


----------



## Jay Hughes (Nov 5, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> I've been leaning towards LSU, even before Tua got hurt. I think Bama has the better defense of the two, but I do believe Burrow is going to be the deciding factor. That joker can manage a game, and makes some of the best throws. Can't wait to watch this one.



If only Bama had a QB comparable to Burrow. ?

I would take our QB and WRs any day!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 6, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Is Coach O's excuse going to be that his starting LB ( Michael Divinity) left the team this week for personal reasons? This game is a toss up. Not sure our Defense can stop Burrow and company. Questions is, can LSU stop TUA and company?


 Vandy hung 38 on them. So did Texas.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2019)

Certain Fans are already using excuses...



spurrs and racks said:


> Bama was down by 20 at half.....
> 
> roll tide


----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 12, 2019)

I made no excuse. We got beat, simple as that. 

The Dawgs get their shot. Lets see what you do with it.

Roll Tide


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 26, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Alabama not gonna lose to LSU
> 
> 
> they might lost to auburn though


Wouldn’t be something if Auburn did win??


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 26, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> I made no excuse. We got beat, simple as that.
> 
> The Dawgs get their shot. Lets see what you do with it.
> 
> Roll Tide


Y'all ever heard that Eric Church song "Broke Record"?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> I made no excuse. We got beat, simple as that.
> 
> The Dawgs get their shot. Lets see what you do with it.
> 
> Roll Tide



All we can do is hope.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 26, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> After Bama loses to LSU. Tua wasn't at full speed. We deserve to be in the SEC Title game.. And the Playoffs.. It's not fair! It wan't our fault Tua was hurt...


He has now said “Auburn will be the toughest game all season”. 

He’s already trying to pump AU up in hopes the committee sees it as their first quality win all season. ?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 26, 2019)

Aubarn will beat the Tide.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 26, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Aubarn will beat the Tide.


I hope so!


----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 27, 2019)

Hatters gonna hate.......

Lets see what them dawgs do with LSU.......

Bama is right where they want to be...

Roll Tide


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 27, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> Hatters gonna hate.......
> 
> Lets see what them dawgs do with LSU.......
> 
> ...


Bama doesn't WANT to be in the seccg? Gotchya


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 27, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Bama doesn't WANT to be in the seccg? Gotchya


Of course not. Nick has figured out how to make it to the playoff without playing in the SECCG. What school wouldn’t want an extra week of rest before the playoff? ?


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 27, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Of course not. Nick has figured out how to make it to the playoff without playing in the SECCG. What school wouldn’t want an extra week of rest before the playoff? ?


Well they better beat auburn then. And beat them bad. A close,low scoring game won't help. I don't think the committee puts them in regardless


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> Bama is right where they want to be...
> 
> Roll Tide


^thats^ a lie.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 27, 2019)

lots of football yet to be played..

I like our chances...

roll tide


----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 27, 2019)

When Georgia gets beat by LSU....

And Bama beats the barners.....

Bama will be #4, playing OSU, beats them and rematches either LSU or Clemson for the natty (Big smile)

roll tide


----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 27, 2019)

you still having trouble?

roll tide


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2019)

Why couldn't Bama just play their way into the playoffs?


----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 27, 2019)

We have and we will. We lost to the #1 team in the country(at that time) by 5 pts..

roll tide


----------



## Throwback (Nov 27, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Why couldn't Bama just play their way into the playoffs?


Cause they’re the snowflake Democrats of the college football world. They “deserve” it every year


----------



## elfiii (Nov 27, 2019)

Spurs already be deep in the egg nog and it ain’t even Thanksgiving yet.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 27, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Cause they’re the snowflake Democrats of the college football world. They “deserve” it every year


??


----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 27, 2019)

Apple Pie or Wild Turkey Honey for me.........

geaux LSU!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 27, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> When Georgia gets beat by LSU....
> 
> And Bama beats the barners.....
> 
> ...



And if Utah wins out? Ou?? Baylor???

Any of the 3 would be a conf champ


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> And if Utah wins out? Ou?? Baylor???
> 
> Any of the 3 would be a conf champ


^this^...

And the down side to a Bama without Tua sitting at home while others play on. 

Utah should get the nod if they win out.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 27, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> When Georgia gets beat by LSU....
> 
> And Bama beats the barners.....
> 
> ...


I like your enthusiasm


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 27, 2019)

I don’t care. ?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 27, 2019)

Theres been no significant shakeups since the rankings came out. Look for things to get wild these next 2 weeks


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 27, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> Apple Pie or Wild Turkey Honey for me.........
> 
> geaux LSU!


Women and trannies really like that honey flavor where I'm from


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 30, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> We have and we will. We lost to the #1 team in the country(at that time) by 5 pts..
> 
> roll tide


Done


----------



## Dutch (Nov 30, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> Women and trannies really like that honey flavor where I'm from


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 30, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> We have and we will. We lost to the #1 team in the country(at that time) by 5 pts..
> 
> roll tide


Lost to 8 and 3 barn too.....i mean 9 and 3


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 30, 2019)

I love it.  I’m so sick of those people and their entitlement.  They truly think it is their birth right.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 30, 2019)

I’m going to watch little Nicky throwing his sideline fit when he realized his playoff dreams had been runt ovah by the Gus bus.  I do feel bad for the Alabama kicker.  Those idiots like the ones who call Paul Finebaum will probably make death threats against him.


----------



## fireman1501 (Nov 30, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Bama not gonna lost to Auburn. And it's too early to be dranking!


Oooops!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> And Bama beats the barners.....
> 
> Bama will be #4, playing OSU, beats them and rematches either LSU or Clemson for the natty (Big smile)
> 
> roll tide



The best 2 losses this season has got to be Bama losing to Auburn and Ohio State losing..


spurrs and racks said:


> you still having trouble?
> 
> roll tide




Nope.. No trouble at all..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> I love it.  I’m so sick of those people and their entitlement.  They truly think it is their birth right.


but muh 17 rangs...


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 2, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> but muh 17 rangs...



Are you including the ones from Ladies Home Journal?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Are you including the ones from Ladies Home Journal?


It's hard to keep up with all the rangs.. I heard today they were making some after beating Michigan in the Citrus bowl they didn't care about being in..


----------

